# Differences In Grain? Help Please



## BPH87 (11/10/12)

Hey Brewers, 

I am organising my first Bulk Buy and I am unsure what the difference between a few grains are.

1. Is Pale Malt, Marris Otter the same as Ale Malt, Marris Otter?

2. What is the difference between Ale - Marris Otter Malt (Bairds) and Ale - Marris Otter Malt (Thomas Fawcetts Floor Malted)?

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/10/12)

Tffm Perle is a little maltier, and I find I need less Crystal malt when using it than bairds, but fine bairds give a more neutral maltiness ideal for summer ales.


----------



## felten (11/10/12)

Maris Otter being a single variety of barley, the only difference would be between how the maltsters handle it, but I think they're kilned to the same/similar color and you would be hard pressed to find a massive difference.

It would be different to halcyon/pearl though.


----------



## BPH87 (11/10/12)

Thanks for the replied lads


----------



## fletcher (1/2/13)

just a similar question. 

i've got a few upcoming brews that call for munich 1 and when i look at my brew shops, i'm guessing they have them under different names. what's the difference between light munich, munich 1, and all the other munich grains i've seen? does it make much of a difference?


----------



## bum (1/2/13)

http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html

Some of it might be a bit debatable maybe but it should help you out some.


----------



## fletcher (1/2/13)

thanks mate


----------

